
Ask HN: What have you built with no-code tools? - nexuist
I&#x27;ve tried using services like Airtable and Retool but I haven&#x27;t been able to put anything in production yet. The ideas I want to build are either too simple (so I can develop the whole thing in 100-200 lines without a 3rd party) or too complicated (the tool doesn&#x27;t have all the components required, so I have to &quot;outsource&quot; to custom code).<p>I&#x27;m curious what sorts of things people have built with this genre of technology.
======
arisa_a
For no-code internal tooling, have you checked out Internal?
[https://internal.io/](https://internal.io/)

It doesn't require code or SQL knowledge - so anyone can build/update their
internal tools. You can hook it up to your database and/or business apps like
Google Sheets, Salesforce, Hubspot, and Strip in a few minutes. You also have
the option to add http services, graphql endpoints, or custom SQL queries as
well - which turn into reusable building blocks that anyone at your company
can use to build internal tools.

Full disclosure: I'm one of the founders. I'm not a developer, and I use
Internal to build all of our internal tools. Some example tools we've seem
people build:

1\. Support lookup tool: Allows customer service reps (with permissions) to
quickly view relevant data from your company database alongside ticket details
(e.g. from Zendesk of Hubspot) in order to resolve customer issues quickly

2\. Refund tool: Allows anyone (with permissions) to view customer orders from
your company database, view previous Stripe payments, and issue refunds - all
from one tool.

3\. Onboarding tool: Allows anyone (with permissions) to quickly check the
status of customers who are onboarding, review information, and create/update
records.

4\. Cross-datasource CRUD tool: Allows anyone (with permissions) to create,
read, update, and delete data across your company database (e.g. PostgreSQL,
MySQL, MongoDB, Firebase) and business apps like Google Sheets, Salesforce,
Zendesk, Hubspot) — in a single interface.

5\. Data mapping: Allows anyone (with permissions) to view data from multiple
tables (or even systems) side by side, and map records together.

6\. Easy CRM integration: Allows anyone (with permissions) to use data from
your company database to quickly create a new lead or opportunity in
Salesforce or Hubspot.

~~~
jdc
I couldn't find a price anywhere on that site. Do you know what it costs?

------
nefitty
I found a thread on Indie Hackers on this
[https://www.indiehackers.com/post/cool-impressive-no-code-
pr...](https://www.indiehackers.com/post/cool-impressive-no-code-projects-
dcd6beb8cb)

------
Nilef
I wrote [https://nocode.tech](https://nocode.tech). It show cases NoCode tools
and projects (meta, I know).

May seem simple at first, but you'll see it has more complicated features
like:

\- Tool searching/Filtering \- Commenting \- Complicated form to select tools
from a database-generated list \- Login/User System \- Avatar Generation from
API

------
erikbrodch
I built Spectroomz
([https://www.spectroomz.com/](https://www.spectroomz.com/)), a freelancing
platform for autistic people, with no code.

The client submits a project via Typeform, gets an email confirmation using
Zapier, and the project's details go to an Airtable base. Freelancers go
through a similar process when they submit their details.

I have an "applicants", "submitted projects", and "active projects" tabs on
the base.

When a project is submitted I email relevant freelancers the job description
(this could be automated as well with Zapier, haven't got to it), who apply
directly via email.

I just started (launched several weeks ago). These are good for the MVP phase,
after which I'll have to build something.

------
mehhh
We've rebuilt our internal business processes using erxes.io, having one place
for email, live chat, Twitter DMs, Facebook & more has been quite handy.

Still working on deeper integrations with our other systems, its API is
GraphQL which I'm not super familiar with.

------
JackMorgan
A former coworker recently found himself in a job for a popular athletics app
built entirely in Microsoft VPL by an offshore team. I'm pretty sure he said
they were deploying to AWS, and have no plans to rewrite in anything else. I
was pretty amazed by the idea, but it seems they are quite bogged in technical
debt and are wanting to onshore a new dev team to learn and work in MVPL.
They're hiring if you want contact info.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Visual_Programming...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Visual_Programming_Language)

------
redis_mlc
Never seen anything that produced a commercially viable product.

For internal use, you can make anything work.

------
sykwalkervic
I actually build my blog with no coding. at first I thought it would be so
thought but on trial, www.schoolinginfo.com seems easy and successful and I
build it to were it is now without coding

------
kyawzazaw
I am hoping to use [https://toga.tech/](https://toga.tech/) for my school's
clubs.

